# How was 2010 weightwise?



## Paul (Dec 23, 2010)

How was 2010 weight-wise? Did you meet your goals? How do you expect the holidays to effect your weight?

For me my weight stayed rather stable at 220 lbs all year so not much to report.

P.S. Have a good holiday season. Merry Christmas (if you celebrate Christmas).


----------



## swordchick (Dec 24, 2010)

I lost over 100 lbs. this year, due to illness. I did not have a goal to lose or gain.


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have gained about 40 lbs,give or take a few...


----------



## imfree (Dec 24, 2010)

I went from 439 lbs on Oct 5, 2009 to 314 lbs in late Jan, 2010 as the result of an unknown illness, then went to 405 by Dec 20, 2010.

Post Song: Paul Revere And The Raiders-Ups and Downs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL2HXEOmDKs


----------



## Juice (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't gain intentionally but I do gain and it's been like crazy over the last years. I think the fatter I become the more easily I put the weight on (I always thought it would be the opposite). 
I was less than 440 pound a year ago, I was around 480 a month ago and today I weighed at 488.  Most of it has gone to my belly. 
I feel ok with my extra weight although sometimes it gets me down as I get jealous of other people doing things I can't do but I am ok in general. Got used to it I guess. Sometimes I forget how big I've become until I see the number on the scales or a photo like the one below


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

hmmm my weight went up and down i guess,i had some good times and bad times too haha.lol but there's always next year LMAO HAHAHA!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 24, 2010)

My weight has stayed in the same area all year, though I did have a goal to lose some. Lost a few inches, especially recently with all the walking I've been doing, but not a single bit came off the number on the scale.

As for the holidays, they won't be affecting me because I won't exactly be celebrating. Even if I was, I don't really over indulge, anyway.  And if I do, it's gone two weeks later and I'm back to my same old number.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 24, 2010)

Weight is the same it has been for the last who-knows-how-many years. Anywhere from 115 to 130 lbs.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 24, 2010)

It started out good, went down hill with a 25 pound loss,went back up around March, and this Summer I just swam and did so much, gaining seemed impossible. I'm not boasting, but since October, I've gained 15 pounds, and that was mostly Holiday stuffing though, I've decided to just eat my way to the New Year. 

As of today though, I'm _only _ 345.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 24, 2010)

I don't own a scale so I don't know what I currently weigh...last time I did check at a friend's house, I was 215. My clothes from January 2010 still fit and my pants feel a bit loose, so I may have dropped a few pounds.

Otherwise, it's been a normal year for me weightwise.


Dennis


----------



## Mystic Rain (Dec 25, 2010)

Lost more than gained and didn't even try either way. I guess I'm comfortable with it right now, but who knows what next year will bring.


----------



## Mr_Longhair (Dec 25, 2010)

Juice said:


> I don't gain intentionally but I do gain and it's been like crazy over the last years. I think the fatter I become the more easily I put the weight on (I always thought it would be the opposite).
> I was less than 440 pound a year ago, I was around 480 a month ago and today I weighed at 488.  Most of it has gone to my belly.
> I feel ok with my extra weight although sometimes it gets me down as I get jealous of other people doing things I can't do but I am ok in general. Got used to it I guess. Sometimes I forget how big I've become until I see the number on the scales or a photo like the one below



a very nice photo I might add


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Mishty said:


> It started out good, went down hill with a 25 pound loss,went back up around March, and this Summer I just swam and did so much, gaining seemed impossible. I'm not boasting, but since October, I've gained 15 pounds, and that was mostly Holiday stuffing though, I've decided to just eat my way to the New Year.
> 
> As of today though, I'm _only _ 345.




everyone gains during the holidays.that's why i just accept it and i don't try to cut back until my birthday.it is a couple of days after new-years then after that i will cut back.lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I don't own a scale so I don't know what I currently weigh...last time I did check at a friend's house, I was 215. My clothes from January 2010 still fit and my pants feel a bit loose, so I may have dropped a few pounds.
> 
> Otherwise, it's been a normal year for me weightwise.
> 
> ...




i want a good scale.although i don't really weight myself often i would like too more.but i don't get fanatic about it like some do haha.LOL


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Mr_Longhair said:


> a very nice photo I might add



i agree.


----------



## Juice (Dec 26, 2010)

Mr_Longhair said:


> a very nice photo I might add



And one more


----------



## Cookiesaregood (Dec 26, 2010)

I went from 125 to 135.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Dec 26, 2010)

I went from 230 to 187 this year.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Dec 26, 2010)

Juice said:


> I don't gain intentionally but I do gain and it's been like crazy over the last years. I think the fatter I become the more easily I put the weight on (I always thought it would be the opposite).
> I was less than 440 pound a year ago, I was around 480 a month ago and today I weighed at 488.  Most of it has gone to my belly.
> I feel ok with my extra weight although sometimes it gets me down as I get jealous of other people doing things I can't do but I am ok in general. Got used to it I guess. Sometimes I forget how big I've become until I see the number on the scales or a photo like the one below



You're looking very good, darling! I hope you feel as good
Please take care. Hope you had a great Christmas time. Good luck for the new year:wubu:


----------



## joh (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, I didn't really track my weight too much until recently. I know from September to now I've gone from 165 to about 180. It's been a pretty decent gain; mostly due to college and a little self-conscious gaining.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Dec 27, 2010)

I started around 265, ended at 330!! Happy Happy fat girl


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Dec 28, 2010)

now that i think about it i gained alot faster this year.
i went from around 200, 210 to well over 250 by thanksgiving and right now i weigh 266! the holidays really helped me.
i think if i keep my gain up i could be over 350 by next year if not more.
im very excited


----------



## degek2001 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sydney Vicious said:


> I started around 265, ended at 330!! Happy Happy fat girl


Wow, that's a lovely gain. You've in 1 year gained at 55 lbs. That means a lot. Congratulations. Where did you gained mostly? And do you like your new body?
<3 Henk


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mystic Rain said:


> Lost more than gained and didn't even try either way. I guess I'm comfortable with it right now, but who knows what next year will bring.



It'll bring lots of weight and lots of smiles on your beautiful face.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 29, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> Weight is the same it has been for the last who-knows-how-many years. Anywhere from 115 to 130 lbs.



I will say that the week or so around the holidays I went from 115 lbs to 127 lbs, though a few days have passed and I've averaged out to 122 lbs.


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 29, 2010)

i was 210 earlier this year because i was living at my parents and my mum was in charge of what i was eating. when i moved back out again i dropped 28 pounds because i started cooking a lot of stuff from scratch rather than buying it readymade. i didn't want to put weight on in the first place though. i'm an admirer, but i have issues with my looks and was pointing out that there'd be no female interest in me.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 2, 2011)

I didnt really keep track but i think i gained about 50 in 2009, kinda maintained in 2010. I did NOT intentionally gain all of my life....i was just a designated "fat girl"...i wore it well, it came naturally....in my genes (parents and 7 siblings all over 300lbs except 1) and i LOVE to eat! In mid 2009 Alex and i decided i would gain up to 700 from 650 by Thanksgiving. I did make that goal & was very happy to do so. Honestly i do love the warm, cuddily, motherly curves i own... i think they make me more of a woman somehow...or maybe somehow make me queen mommy to all...hard to explain & though i post often about wanting to lose weight, its mainly to be healthier & not have the knee pain i have. So i just wanna say that i wish i could "have my cake & eat it too". Does anyone know of some magic trick to stay 700lbs and be a little more physically capable & without daily knee pain? Please do tell because try as i may....i am having troubles losing any weight. I still remain the happy fat girl who wants the best of both worlds. :eat2:

~Paulee:kiss2:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub 

View attachment xmas belly 2 cropped.JPG


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Jan 2, 2011)

Let's see...around late 2009 I was at 365 lbs., down from 515 lbs.

As of today I weigh 510 lbs. I gained back 145 of the 150 lbs. I lost. This was not exactly intentional, though. I felt better in the 300's than I do now in the 500's.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 2, 2011)

degek2001 said:


> Wow, that's a lovely gain. You've in 1 year gained at 55 lbs. That means a lot. Congratulations. Where did you gained mostly? And do you like your new body?
> <3 Henk



It's mostly in my belly and my thighs...and my boobs haha. I looove my new rounder body! I like the way it feels to walk around and just sort of sway with each step, and I've been told I give the best hugs out of all of my friend group hahaha.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> It's mostly in my belly and my thighs...and my boobs haha. I looove my new rounder body! I like the way it feels to walk around and just sort of sway with each step, and I've been told I give the best hugs out of all of my friend group hahaha.



id love to see you round sexy body sway


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Jan 4, 2011)

chaoticfate13 said:


> id love to see you round sexy body sway



oh my! Thanks sugar!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jan 4, 2011)

Same as ever, between 120lbs-125lbs


----------



## Freeman (Jan 4, 2011)

for me 2010 was faaat. In this year I have gained so much weight that I developer a nice, round, soft belly


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> oh my! Thanks sugar!



your very welcome gorgeous


----------



## weetabix (Jan 6, 2011)

Pauline said:


> .... Does anyone know of some magic trick to stay 700lbs and be a little more physically capable & without daily knee pain? Please do tell because try as i may....i am having troubles losing any weight. I still remain the happy fat girl who wants the best of both worlds. :eat2:
> 
> ~Paulee:kiss2:
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Sevenhundredpoundclub



Hello Paulee,

My Feedee and I take a vitamin which is amazingly good for joints. Take 1000mg to 2000mg of Glucosomine Sulphane + Chondroitin tablets every day. After 3 days you will be amazed. Obviously if you have done actual damage to your joints you may not get the results you need after only 3 days. We have taken this stuff for 10 years and would not be without it.

Hugs,
Weetabix.


----------



## technaut (Jan 6, 2011)

Sydney Vicious said:


> It's mostly in my belly and my thighs...and my boobs haha. I looove my new rounder body! I like the way it feels to walk around and just sort of sway with each step, and I've been told I give the best hugs out of all of my friend group hahaha.



Any B&A pics ? :smitten:
That 65lbs anyway, not 55, degek 

As far as I'm concerned, I lost 30lbs very quickly after my dad passed out. I gained back 10 of them over the last 2 monthes... Looks like I'm overeating because of frustration.

As far as my gf is concerned, she should have gone from 350 to 400... But she fell ill early january '10 and lost 40lbs in 3 monthes. She's about 275 right now and still ill. She hates not beeing able to fill her clothes anymore. One good thing though, having lost such an amount of weight makes her skin a bit saggy everywhere (thighs, arms, back breasts and especially side breasts), I love that, her remaining roundness is so soft !


----------



## BigWarmMan (Jan 7, 2011)

Best Year Ever!


----------



## Jes (Feb 25, 2011)

weetabix said:


> Hello Paulee,
> 
> My Feedee and I take a vitamin which is amazingly good for joints. Take 1000mg to 2000mg of Glucosomine Sulphane + Chondroitin tablets every day. After 3 days you will be amazed. Obviously if you have done actual damage to your joints you may not get the results you need after only 3 days. We have taken this stuff for 10 years and would not be without it.
> 
> ...



Sadly, that stuff isn't so good for those concerned about things like hypertension or diabetes, which I think a lot of us here are.


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I gained about 20 pounds this year. It mostly goes to the hip areas making me have to buy new pants, oh well, I am not complaining


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> I went from 439 lbs on Oct 5, 2009 to 314 lbs in late Jan, 2010 as the result of an unknown illness, then went to 405 by Dec 20, 2010.
> 
> Post Song: Paul Revere And The Raiders-Ups and Downs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL2HXEOmDKs



Rebounded from 314 in Jan 2010-to-415, now without even working at it. Amazing what illness and a consequentially fucked-up metabolism can do to a person!


----------



## degek2001 (Feb 27, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Well I gained about 20 pounds this year. It mostly goes to the hip areas making me have to buy new pants, oh well, I am not complaining



I like it to read about your gain. Sure, you're just more soft at your hips :wubu:

<3 Henk


----------

